# Crushed pipe



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sure some of you have seen this before but this is what it looks like from the inside. A section of 4" sewer pipe in a new construction home crushed by a bobcat machine.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

See it all the time. To many around here use the thin wall plastic and then when it stops up we have this kind of trouble to work with. Just about as bad as Orangeburg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

droptopgt said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this before but this is what it looks like from the inside. A section of 4" sewer pipe in a new construction home crushed by a bobcat machine.


Thank you. I have never actually seen inside of a pipe in that condition from that perspective. Going to use your pic when I have to fight with the bossman to get sand delivered.

We only use that thin stuff on downspouts, and my boss is constantly not getting proper bedding materials. He thinks that just because it is downspouts that it doesn't matter as much as dwv since it is just rain water.

Was just on this one the other day, he got mad because I didn't run more pipe than what I did. I sure as heck don't see any more good bedding material after I used what little sand was around. Told him to get me sand because all the surrounding material is crap. He also doesn't like to put the proper amount under the pipe or around the haunch, or on top before final fill. Drives me nuts!

He should know by now that I personally won't do crappy work and now will just leave a job site if told to do so.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A properly bedded pipe can be walked on with zero movement.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> A properly bedded pipe can be walked on with zero movement.


Exactly what I achieve with all the pipe I bed. I'm not going to work hard at installing something that will get a belly in it because of me. I don't like service work or call backs and improper bedding is just begging to have constant service calls.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> A properly bedded pipe can be walked on with zero movement.


I walk on all of my pipes as well as my plumbers are required to do the same. Any movement and fix the problem. I am a fanatic about compaction.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just dig wide enough to get an 8 inch hand tamper to fit and I use a 6 foot peice of pipe to tamp and grade as I go. Scoot it forward a few feet at a time. Then I just have to drop my pipe in and glue it together.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We use a grade laser when we are doing the trench so we don't over dig the already compacted soils (and less labor) then compact with a mini jumping jack, set in our gravel then adjust the laser for the final grade of the pipe. The laser only takes a few minutes to set up and the guys have poles with a receiver and just place it on the pipe to check the grade, it beeps and shows up or down. You can set 2% grade and hold it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of using a laser, you just dial in the grade you want.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love my laser. No question it's on grade.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I just had to demo a porch first, just to get at the sewer to fix a major offset caused by improper backfill during the remodel job they had done 8 years ago. 
It's great to hear how you guys care and take pride.


----------

